# Что такое здоровье?



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2008)

Увидел вот такой вопрос на одном из форумов. Задал его себе и составил ответ.

Человек, прежде всего, единица общества, а в обществе человек нужен для работы.

Здоровье - способность организма сохранять компенсаторные и защитные свойства, обеспечивающие профессиональную надежность и работоспособность в трудовой деятельности. Из этого следует, что не отсутствие болезни, не просто здоровье, а психофизиологические резервы выступают истинным потенциалом высокой надежности человека.

Мы все немножко больны, возрастные изменения есть у всех - важно, что мы можем делать и как долго.
В том, что мы можем делать - проявляется физическое и психическое состояние.
В том, как долго - проявляется отсутствие заболеваний.

Вариант 1: хорошо тренированный, психически здоровый, не имеющий серьезных заболеваний.
Вариант 2: хорошо тренированный, психически здоровый, имеющий онкологию.
Вариант 3: не тренированный (и полчаса за компьютером не может просидеть), психически здоровый, не имеющий серьезных заболеваний.
Вариант 4: хорошо тренированный, психически не здоровый (пусть просто психопат), не имеющий серьезных заболеваний.

Вот и все варианты, если найдете еще - предложите.

Вывод: Здоровье - это физическое, психическое и органическое состояние нормы и если органическая (условное отсутствие болезни) норма понятна и удовлетворяет всех, то психическая и органическая норма (эту норму называют функциональной, т.е уровнем функционирования организма) для каждого индивидуальна и по понятиям и потребностям.

Все, кто приходят на этот форум, имеют проблему и многие считают себя больными, но ведь это всего одна из трех составляющих здоровья.

Человек выполняет свои функциональные обязанности (или большинство из них), психически здоров (или более или менее скомпенсирован), и путь всё это приходиться делать с болью в спине, главное, *МОЧЬ* делать.

Каждый день живу с болью в спине, надеюсь, психически здоров (хочется верить), выполняю весь необходимый мне объем труда (хотя кое-что отменил и поменял, и корсет, и правильный стул, и полежать...) и считаю себя здоровым.

А приходит пациент - доктор, к концу дня (10 часов за компьютером) болит между лопаток, как жить?

ЖИТЬ и жить!
Тренироваться, понимать, и немножко терпеть!


----------



## Анна М (15 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Доктор, вот во истину как просто: терпеть, а когда невозможно - понимать, тренироваться и ЖИТЬ, ведь рядом всегда найдется человек ради которого нужно жить и который живет ради и для тебя!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Терпеть понятие растяжимое и индивидуальное, но понимать, что абсолютной нормы, присущей юности - не будет, надо!


----------



## Liberta (15 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Абсолютно согласна с доктором Ступиным, надо жить и терпеть.
Я уже как-то писала ранее на этом форуме, что у меня 12 лет назад обнаружили и грыжи и протрузии, за все эти годы я не разу ко врачам не обращалась, хотя были и боли и недомогания, короче позвоночник свой чувствовала всегда. И вот теперь, когда боли стали сильными, и я вынуждена была просидеть на б/л 1,5 месяца, переколоть более 50 уколов, переделать кучу всяких манипуляций, я поняла и убедилась, что все эти годы была права, что жила, работала (пусть иногда через боль) и терпела, а не бегала по поликлиникам и не загружала себе психику.
Мой позвоночник - это мой крест, никто мне его не вылечит, а уж тем более в районной поликлинике (отдельная тема), поэтому надо карабкаться, приспосабливаться и жить, чтобы не висеть тяжким грузом на руках у близких и родных людей.:nyam:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*



> Я уже как-то писала ранее на этом форуме, что у меня 12 лет назад обнаружили и грыжи и протрузии, за все эти годы я не разу ко врачам не обращалась, хотя были и боли и недомогания, короче позвоночник свой чувствовала всегда.


Простите, но это не правильно. Неправльно с вашей стороны, к врачам нужно обращаться. Неправильно и со стороны врачей, что к ним не обращаются.



> И вот теперь, когда боли стали сильными, и я вынуждена была просидеть на б/л 1,5 месяца, переколоть более 50 уколов, переделать кучу всяких манипуляций, я поняла и убедилась, что все эти годы была права, что жила, работала (пусть иногда через боль) и терпела, а не бегала по поликлиникам и не загружала себе психику.чем это вызвано и что это ускорено не развивается.


Предположим, чтио причина в онкологии, тогда уже  и говрорить нескем.

Поэтому при боли надо разобраться, сделать возможное и только поом терпеть.

Как водитель машины, понимаю (читаю, разбираюсь, спрашиваю), что в ней плохо работает и если это возможно эксплуатирую. Вот у меня пробита  и отремонтирована шина, я её назад поставил, потому как если и олопнет, то меня в кювет может и снесёт, но нге перевернет (если будет спереди). так и в здоровье, в элементарных вещах надо разбираться.



> Мой позвоночник - это мой крест, никто мне его не вылечит, а уж тем более в районной поликлинике (отдельная тема), поэтому надо карабкаться, приспосабливаться и жить, чтобы не висеть тяжким грузом на руках у близких и родных людей.]


Тут согласен, согласен с тем, что надо карабкаться, приспосабливаться и жить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

*А вот и в продолжение темы:*

Наблюдая за изменением активности центров болевой чувствительности головного мозга на изображениях, полученных на магнитно-резонансном томографе, человек может контролировать собственные болевые ощущения. К таким выводам пришли сотрудники Стэндфордского университета, опубликовавшие свое исследование в журнале Proceedings of the National Academy of Science. 

В ходе проведенного британскими учеными эксперимента, в котором приняли участие 36 добровольцев, разделенных на три группы, кисти рук испытуемых подвергались температурному воздействию, способному вызвать болевые ощущения. Сила воздействия варьировалась в зависимости от индивидуальной чувствительности каждого участника эксперимента. 

Одновременно первой группе испытуемых было предложено понаблюдать за полученными на магнитно-резонансном томографе отображениями изменения активности центров болевой чувствительности собственного головного мозга. Другой группе участников такие изображения не предлагались, а третья группа получила изображения отделов головного мозга, не имеющих отношения к чувству боли. 

Всем 36 участникам эксперимента было предложено попытаться побороть чувство боли при помощи несложных методов психической концентрации: например, им предлагалось научиться думать о продолжающихся болевых импульсах как об относительно приятном ощущении. Участники, имевшие перед глазами правильные изображения центров болевой чувствительности, справились с поставленной задачей значительно лучше чем те, кто вообще не получил, либо получил неправильные изображения. 

Как отметил руководитель группы исследователей доктор Син Макей (Sean Mackey), полученные в ходе исследования результаты дают основания рассчитывать на разработку новых методов лечения, способных облегчить состояние больных, страдающих хроническими болями. Однако, по признанию доктора Макея, его группа пока не смогла реконструировать механизм, при помощи которого людям удается контролировать болевые ощущения, поэтому для разработки полноценной терапии ученым потребуются новые более масштабные исследования. 


источник: по материалам интернет изданий.


----------



## Liberta (16 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

1)Простите, но это не правильно. Неправльно с вашей стороны, к врачам нужно обращаться. 

Я тогда, 12 лет назад, очень много обращалась к врачам, 3 месяца болела и 3 месяца по ним ходила, денег пролечила, жутко вспомнить (машину хотели покупать), результатов 0. И куда только не обращались, и в ЦИТО, и в клинику одного довольно известного остеопата, и в центр нетрадиционного китайского лечения, и в институт (не помню как называется), где видят онкологию на уровне клетки, про районную поликлинику вообще молчу  (извините, но это не лечебное учреждение, а пункт выдачи б/л и справок). Кончилось все тем, что меня еле вывели из состояния глубокой депрессии. Вернее даже не вывели, а сама вышла, сказала, все хватит, как смогу, так и буду бороться, сколько проживу, столько и проживу.

2)Вариант 1: хорошо тренированный, психически здоровый, не имеющий серьезных заболеваний.
Вариант 2: хорошо тренированный, психически здоровый, имеющий окологию.
Вариант 3: не тренированный (и полчаса за комп. не может просидеть), психически здоровый, не имеющий серьезных заболеваний.
Вариант 4: хорошо тренированный, психически не здоровый (пусть просто психопат), не имеющий серьезных заболеваний.

Доктор, я бы еще добавила
Вариант 5: не тренированный, хронически больной - и как следствие психически нездоровый, извините доктор, но, по-моему, таких большинство.

А вот научиться самому бороться с болью, это было бы здорово!good


----------



## Ell (16 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Ни одно хроническое заболевание не возникает на пустом месте. И становится хроническим вследствие неверного отношения к жизни.


----------



## Dr.Pronko (16 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Коллеги, вот классный обзор по боли:  
"Оценка боли в каждодневной практике и при проведении клинических исследований" http://www.medmir.com/content/view/2259/64/
с работающими ссылками на первоисточники yahoo


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Беда-то в чем, все хотят 0 баллов боли.


----------



## abelar (16 Окт 2008)

Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Как отметил руководитель группы исследователей доктор Син Макей (Sean Mackey)



...Кстати, этот Шон Маккей еще тот доктор Менгеле....
в 60- годы, будучи молодым спцом он проводил опыты по способности человека причинять боль другим людям. И выяснил, что даже гуманные интеллектуалы повинуются убеждению руководителя и дают максимальный ток испытуемому, даже слыша из-за ширмы его отчаенные вопли и мольбы о пощаде (все ,естесственно инсценировано).
Впоследствии, набрав добровольцев из числа обычных студентов и произвольно разделив их на группы, он поместил половину в тюремные камеры, играть роль заключенных, а половину сделал "надсмотрщиками". Ровно через неделю "надсмотрщики" совершенно всерьез, увлеченно и со вкусом избивали, подвергали невероятным зверским унижениям и пыткам "заключенных".Опыт был остановлен по просьбе невесты Маккея - его сотрудницы....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Т.е. доказано, что социум формирует отношение к проблеме, если все мучают, тои я могу, если все бьют, то и я бью.
А если у всех болит, то и у меня болит, вот вчера на приеме пациент входит чуть живой, кривой, с оханьем и приволакиванием ноги, доктор мой думает (с его слов рассказываю), ну этот с грыжей. И пациент сразу заявляет: доктор, я к вам на вправление, у меня грыжа выскочила.

На осмотре-воспалившаяся атерома. Говорим к хирургу, соглашается, а выходя слышу звонит на МРТ-примите меня по срочному.

У всех боль в пояснице-грыжа, у меня любая боль - грыжа.


----------



## Ell (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Т.е. доказано, что социум формирует отношение к проблеме, если все мучают, тои я могу, если все бьют, то и я бью.



а психологически здоровый человек скажет, что социум бьёт, а я могу.aiwan


----------



## parallelepiped (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> У всех боль в пояснице-грыжа, у меня любая боль - грыжа.



причины "боли в спине" могут быть разные, но врачи почему-то лечат всех примерно одинаково (т.е. каждый своим методом)...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Если причина боли связана с позвоночником, то все и должны лечить одинаково, только не "своим" методом, а эфективно признаным. Вот только каждй день убеждаю пациентов, что капельница и блокада не менее эффективна чем "вправление", а операция, иногда снимает боль быстрее консервативного лечения.


----------



## parallelepiped (19 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*

Федор Петрович, вот почему тогда в ваших клиниках используют методику Фомина, а в других о ней вообще не слышали? 
вы выступаете за разумное использование ман.терапии, а другие категорически против нее в любом виде? 
многие активно применяют карипазим, а у вас это "авторское доказательство эффективности"? 
одни говорят массаж нужен, другие - нельзя.
при этом НПВС - по общему убеждению эффективное средство в терапии "болей в спине" - очень многим пациентам не помогает вообще никак.
я уж не говорю о хирургах, которые оперируют всегда, когда можно, ведь консервативно лечить они просто не умеют, не обучены.

нет этой "признанности", разве не видите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2008)

*Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*



parallelepiped написал(а):


> Федор Петрович, вот почему тогда в ваших клиниках используют методику Фомина, а в других о ней вообще не слышали?
> вы выступаете за разумное использование ман.терапии, а другие категорически против нее в любом виде?
> многие активно применяют карипазим, а у вас это "авторское доказательство эффективности"?
> одни говорят массаж нужен, другие - нельзя.
> ...



Как врач авиационной медицины признаю не только ЛЕЧЕБНУЮ часть медицины, но и ПРОФИЛАКТИЧЕКУЮ (сейчас часто называемую востановительной), где есть задача и недопустить формирование проблемы и восстановить функци организма, после болезни, до уровня доболезненного. Поэтому в центрах  используют разные методики, но с определенными задачами и метод Фомина не предназначен для лечения болевого синдрома.
Речь идет о попытке комплексного лечения проблемы с использованием методик как с доказанной эффективностью (по принципам доказательной медицины - это когда все признают эффективность т.к. независимые исследования её подтвердили), так и методик с эффективностью заявленной авторами их создавших.
Именно о таком комплексном подходе при лечении боли в спине, с учетом формы заболевания и варианта его течения и говориться в рекомендациях ВОЗ (хотя и она не безгрешна). В вопросах доказательности пусть меня подправят специалисты) :
•	устранение причины болей в спине (сложный пункт, скорее всего здесь имеется ввиду, что лечение вообще более эффективно чем не лечение);
•	отдых в течение нескольких дней (от 2 до 5);
•	ношение бандажа (поясничный корсет часто и в некоторых случаях с успехом используется при болях в спине, но в 1999 году сформулировано положение о том, что с точки зрения доказательной медицины не получено свидетельств о необходимости ношения бандажа, в связи с чем в настоящее время рекомендуется ношение корсета в острый и подострый период болезни, а в последующем – только по требованию);
•	нестероидные противовоспалительные средства (НПВС) (доказанная эффективность, но не 100%, как впрочем и всех методик);
•	миорелаксанты (доказанная эффективность);
•	локальная терапия: инъекции (анестетики, глюкокортикоиды), мази (доказанная эффективность). К этому пункту относят и акупунктуру - но по принципам доказательной медицины никто не проводил исследований, но доказана зависимость положительного эффекта от того какой специалист её делает.
•	мануальная терапия (тут сложно, но по принципам доказательной медицины никто не проводил исследований);
•	тракция (с позиции доказательной медицины нет данных о ее безусловной эффективности);
•	физиотерапевтические процедуры (фонофорез, синусоидально-модулированные токи, ультразвук, лазеро- и магнитотерапия). Отдельно отмечена транскутанная электрическая нервная стимуляция (доказанная эффективность). Сюда же можно отнести и электрофорез Папаина, где не доказано необходимость добавления к процедуре Папаина, но эффективность гальванизации - признаваема);
•	физические упражнения (доказана эфективность просто активного образа жизниии ЛФК, независимо от типа и методики;
•	обучающие программы для работы с пациентами  (доказана эфективность);
•	 психологическая коррекция, особенно при хронической люмбалгии  (доказана эфективность);
•	хирургическая декомпрессия  (доказана эфективность).

Эффективность есть у каждого метода, вопрос в % эффективности.
% эффективности во многом зависит от показаний к применению метода.
Можно ли физическими упражнениями лечить боль-можно, но лекартвами эффективнее. Можно ли лекарствами лечить синдром "конского хвоста", можно, но операция эффективнее (там тоже есть свои тонкости, но в большинстве случаев чем раньше-тем лучше).
проблема в том, что каждый автор считает свой метод самым эффективным и отрицает все другие.
Кстати и у Папаина таже проблема, конечно для повышения эффективности её хорошо применять в остром периоде-эффективность резко возрастает, только по смыслу ПАПАИН не обладает противосполительным и противоотёчным действием, лекарства в этот период действуют быстрее и лучше.

Поэтому и разумно в остром периоде на первое место поставить капельницу и блокаду, но и добавить обезболивающую физиотерапию, и мануальную терапию выше и ниже больного места, если там есть временные неподвижности, а при показаниях и проперироваться как можно раньше.
В продостром на первом месте массаж, мануальная терапия и физиотерапия, тракция и лекарства на втором. Считай этот период ранним послеоперационным.
В ремиссии-правильное поведение, ЛФК, мануальная терапия (что бы восстановить доболезненные характеристики биомеханники тела), рефлексотерапия. Считай этот период поздним послеоперационным.


----------



## darling (8 Фев 2021)

Для меня терпение-это спокойное отношение к происходящему.Боль,раздражение моего доктора-шефа, иногда непонимание с близкими -родными...

Боль-она есть.

Когда от боли капает слеза…
Когда от страха сердце бьется…
Когда от света прячется душа…
Когда от горя жизнь вся рвется…
Ты посиди тихонько в тишине…
Закрой глаза, и понимая, что устала…
Сама себе скажи наедине…
Я буду счастлива! Во чтобы то ни стало!


----------



## AlexSam (8 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> *Ответ:  Что такое здоровье?*
> 
> •    физические упражнения (доказана эффективность просто активного образа жизни, ЛФК, независимо от типа и методики;


Здравствуйте!
Нашла в методичке Кировской ГМА, что к ЛФК относиться терренкур, ближний туризм, пешие экскурсии. Более захватывающая физ.нагрузка,чем однообразные занятия в зале.)


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Поэтому и разумно в остром периоде на первое место поставить капельницу и блокаду, но и добавить обезболивающую физиотерапию, и мануальную терапию выше и ниже больного места, если там есть временные неподвижности, а при показаниях и прооперироваться как можно раньше.
> В подостром на первом месте массаж, мануальная терапия и физиотерапия, тракция и лекарства на втором. Считай этот период ранним послеоперационным.
> В ремиссии-правильное поведение, ЛФК, мануальная терапия (что бы восстановить доболезненные характеристики биомеханики тела), рефлексотерапия. Считай этот период поздним послеоперационным.


А при обострении хронического процесса, как при остром?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Нашла в методичке Кировской ГМА, что к ЛФК относиться терренкур, ближний туризм, пешие экскурсии. Более захватывающая физ.нагрузка,чем однообразные занятия в зале.)


Но у каждой методики свои цели и свои точки приложения


AlexSam написал(а):


> А при обострении хронического процесса, как при остром?


Конечно


----------



## AlexSam (8 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Конечно


Спасибо, Доктор!


----------



## darling (22 Фев 2021)

Ещё раз прочла тему. Убедилась полностью в том,что хождение по врачам пустое дело. Есть Р-сники,есть МРТ,есть диагноз.
Работаю в пол-ке,очень удобно побеседовать с врачами-невролог,ревматолог,ренгенолог,терапевты..Выберу назначения сама.Выслушаю всех и иду к своему психотерапевту.

Вот с ней мы и решаем,как дальше жить.  Главное-бережное отношение к себе.Мирное устроение. Боль душевная -вызывает боль физическую. 
Как-то так.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> .  Главное-бережное отношение к себе.Мирное устроение. Боль душевная -вызывает боль физическую.
> Как-то так.


Да, боль душевная может спровоцировать боль физическую.
Но должен быть предрасполагающий фактор. Где тонко, там и рвётся. И устранять нужно причину, которая вызывает боль. 


darling написал(а):


> Ещё раз прочла тему. Убедилась полностью в том,что хождение по врачам пустое дело. Есть Р-сники,есть МРТ,есть диагноз.
> Работаю в пол-ке,очень удобно побеседовать с врачами-невролог,ревматолог,ренгенолог,терапевты..Выберу назначения сама.Выслушаю всех и иду к своему психотерапевту.


Да, это замечательно, когда есть диагноз. Больше не нужно ходить по врачам. Теперь нужен один врач: реабилитолог( невролог, ортопед), который составит программу реабилитации, поэтапно. А Психотерапия -это симптоматическое лечение, помогающее и поддерживающее.


----------



## darling (23 Фев 2021)

Невролог есть,платный. Есть в пол-ке бесплатный.  Обе ничего нового не говорят. При болях нпвс  На ночь миорелаксант. ЛФК,корсет, поза на четвереньках каждый час по возможности (5-7мин)

психолог-многое значит.


----------



## AlexSam (23 Фев 2021)

@darling, извините, не вспомню: снимки функциональные делали, подтвердили нестабильность? Листез же по Мрт делали, смещение в какую сторону? Причина боли найдена, в чем?


----------



## Руся (23 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Невролог есть,платный. Есть в пол-ке бесплатный.  Обе ничего нового не говорят. При болях нпвс  На ночь миорелаксант. ЛФК,корсет, поза на четвереньках каждый час по возможности (5-7мин)
> 
> психолог-многое значит.


Я после хождения месяц тоже по разным неврологам( бесплатным и платным), поняла, что это дело бестолковое, то есть при следующем обострении я выработала для себя чёткий план действий.., 
А все неврологи говорят все одинаковое и назначения у них одинаковые( а они не могут быть разными- методика лечения грыж одинаковая!) но это я сейчас поняла, тогда не знала и потратила много денег зря.. хотя, по факту получается, что не зря- я приобрела бесценный опыт на будущее- как выходить из такой ситуации с наименьшими потерями)


----------



## darling (24 Фев 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> я выработала для себя чёткий план действий..,






Руся написал(а):


> не знала и потратила много денег зря.. хотя, по факту получается, что не зря - я приобрела бесценный опыт на будущее- как выходить из такой ситуации с наименьшими потерями


умничка! Согласна с тобой полностью.  Расскажи если хочешь про план действий. 
Сегодня ёкнуло-мне заядлой любительнице таблеток,что пора прекращать,польза есть ,на время. Остальное должна делать сама.



AlexSam написал(а):


> извините, не вспомню: снимки функциональные делали, подтвердили нестабильность? Листез же по Мрт делали, смещение в какую сторону? Причина боли найдена, в чем?


Р-снимки делали,не знаю какие они. Листез на снимках выявили. На МРТ подтвердилось. Смещение влево одного позвонка. Причина боли,якобы смещенный позвонок давит на окружающие ткани и нервы. Спустя какое-то время найдёт своё место,закостенеет и не будет тревожить. Как-то так.


----------



## AlexSam (24 Фев 2021)

@darling, это хорошо, когда так думаете, без волнения и тревоги. Просто болезнь, Вы с ней боретесь и победите-я уверена.)


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> о хорошо, когда так думаете, без волнения и тревоги. Просто болезнь, Вы с ней боретесь и победите-я уверена.)


спасибо за добрые слова. Вновь пересмотрела свой образ жизни,прием фарматерапии,питание,душевный настрой....Борьба для меня тяжело,просто принимаю свой сьехавший позвонок,протрузии и проч. как нормальный процесс моей неправильной жизни.

Что ж? Надо как-то жить с этим. 
Почти каждый день вижу больных с тяжелой формой сахарного диабета+онкология,полинейропатия,у кого-то ампутация....У меня по сравнению с ними пустяк.

Ещё раз благодарю  🌺🙏


----------



## AlexSam (25 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> ....Борьба для меня тяжело,просто принимаю свой сьехавший позвонок,протрузии и проч. как нормальный процесс моей неправильной жизни.


Нормальный процесс старения, при сложных внешних условиях( я не про возраст, говорят старение начинается с 20-25 лет)


darling написал(а):


> Что ж? Надо как-то жить с этим.
> Почти каждый день вижу больных с тяжелой формой сахарного диабета+онкология,полинейропатия,у кого-то ампутация....У меня по сравнению с ними пустяк.


Мне нравиться выражение, что не нужно сравнивать себя ни с кем, нужно сравнивать себя с собой.
Сравните себя с собой 3-4 недели назад, тревожную, мучающуюся  от боли. Болящую. И сейчас, Вы улыбаетесь, радуете нас стихами. Отменили таблетки)- значит стало лучше и в этом Ваша заслуга.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Мне нравиться выражение, что не нужно сравнивать себя ни с кем, нужно сравнивать себя с собой.
> Сравните себя с собой 3-4 недели назад, тревожную, мучающуюся от боли. Болящую. И сейчас, Вы улыбаетесь, радуете нас стихами. Отменили таблетки)- значит стало лучше и в этом Ваша заслуга.



очень тронута  Вашими словами.Они как утверждение.  Держусь за ниточку,ещё очень неустойчива. Нужны новые приоритеты и действия. Действия! Выполнять строго как решила.


----------



## AlexSam (25 Фев 2021)

@darling, да, Работы много. Проанализировать свою жизнь, не эмоционально), а с позиции статики и механики. Удобная обувь, сумки с магазина в 2-х руках и не больше 5 кг каждая.В крайней необходимости 2 раза сходить, как пол моете, сидите на работе( Подушка под поясницу, ягодицы), и многое другое.
План действий можно менять)), зачем так строго. Др.Черепанов ( доктор с сайта,по статистике своих пациентов) говорит,что только один из 30 человек продолжает правильно делать ЛФК!
Хочу быть этим, 30-тым.)


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Удобная обувь,


удобная,мягкая,главное не скользит (зимой) Лето простые мягкие туфельки,маленькая танкетка или каблучок.



AlexSam написал(а):


> сумки с магазина в 2-х руках и не больше 5 кг каждая.В крайней необходимости 2 раза сходить, как пол моете, сидите на работе( Подушка под


рюкзачок небольшой и один пакет.Да,лучше два раза сходить.



AlexSam написал(а):


> как пол моете, сидите на работе( Подушка под поясницу, ягодицы), и многое другое.


стараюсь следить,спину прямо держать,подушка  Пол? Вот это вопрос?

Как правильно? Несколько раз протираю пол на четвереньках


----------



## AlexSam (25 Фев 2021)

@darling, следить за спиной трудно,не получается,нужен упор. Пол др.Ступин советует -шваброй  под рост и труднодоступные места- с наколенниками. Сумки в 2 руки, равномерная нагрузка, без перекоса. На форуме есть много тем, упражнений.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

ага,наколенники обязательно.У меня есть-хорошие,собачьи. Они мне коленки хорошо лечат. Тепло и колется от них.
Пол буду мыть в обычных-аптечных.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> ага,наколенники обязательно.У меня есть-хорошие,собачьи. Они мне коленки хорошо лечат. Тепло и колется от них.
> Пол буду мыть в обычных-аптечных.


Лучше те аптечные, где есть фиксаторы надколенника - такие мягкие подушки или строительные надколенники, чтобы не больно было вставать.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, хорошо ,сейчас посмотрю в аптеках,что есть. Коленки   надо беречь. 

Наши медички возрастные говорят,ходи на коленках и всё пройдёт. Ещё ползай на опе....тоже пройдёт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Наши медички возрастные говорят,ходи на коленках и всё пройдёт. Ещё ползай на опе....тоже пройдёт.


Или просто ползай.
Все должно быть разумно. Неделю ползаете На животе, потом на попе, потом ходите на коленках, потом делаете лечебную гимнастику, потом восстановительный, потом тренировочный, потом олимпиаду.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> ли просто ползай.
> Все должно быть разумно. Неделю ползаете На животе, потом на попе, потом ходите на коленках, потом делаете лечебную гимнастику, потом восстановительный, потом тренировочный, потом олимпиаду.



Доктор,уважаемый,наш! Это на самом деле или шутите?  Разумно-это как? 

Я после капельницы,капала медсестра,которая работала в неврологии. Рассказала как лечат наши заболевания,именно-чем лечат?
В/в капельно трентал, по вене струйно церебролизин+глюконат кальция+Вит В12 +новокаин. Энное больное место даже не чувствую.
Завтра такая же смесь,только без капельницы. 
Что скажете,Федор Петрович?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Фев 2021)

Если перечисленное вам помогает. Это не так все плохо. Все будет хорошо. А по поводу гимнастики абсолютно серьезно. Главное это постепенное нарастание нагрузки вплоть до олимпийских. Плющенко же прыгает с болтами в позвоночнике.
Главное, сформировать такую ситуацию, при которой все здоровые сегмента будут работать за себя, и за тот сегмент где есть поражение. В нём никакой подвижности быть не должно.


----------



## darling (25 Фев 2021)

ОК! Умеренно,в меру. Купила фруктов медсестре .Ещё 5 капельниц по другой схеме. Это похоже на то ,что я пролечилась в неврологическом отделении. И лекарства не надо покупать,всё больничное.

Гимнастику делаю ,но очень осторожно.боюсь что-то повредить,растянуть. Больше внимание - пешей ходьбе. Ленюсь немного,вечером выйти на прогулку,но это пройдёт и будет нормой.


----------



## tatabel (25 Фев 2021)

На улице скоро потеплеет, лишним кг с одеждой скинуться, обувь лёгкая и ещё лучше будет, осталось то неделю до весны)


----------



## Руся (25 Фев 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Нормальный процесс старения, при сложных внешних условиях( я не про возраст, говорят старение начинается с 20-25 лет)
> 
> Мне нравиться выражение, что не нужно сравнивать себя ни с кем, нужно сравнивать себя с собой.
> Сравните себя с собой 3-4 недели назад, тревожную, мучающуюся  от боли. Болящую. И сейчас, Вы улыбаетесь, радуете нас стихами. Отменили таблетки)- значит стало лучше и в этом Ваша заслуга.


Вот... И я сравниваю всегда себя с показаниями недельной давности
И они намного лучше.. Помню боль а пояснице была всегда вечером после работы.. Сейчас то её нет!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если перечислены вам помогает. Это не так все плохо. Все будет хорошо. А по поводу гимнастики абсолютно серьезно. Главное это постепенное нарастание нагрузки вплоть до олимпийских. Плющенко же прыгает с болтами в позвоночнике.
> Главное своровать такую ситуацию при которой все здоровые сегмента будут работать за себя, и за тот сегмент где есть поражение. В нём никакой подвижности быть не должно


Доктор, я так понимаю, что через пару месяцев и в фитнесс можно пойти на тренажеры? Ну , естественно теперь без осевой нагрузки..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

Неправильно. Не через пару месяцев, а тогда когда сможете выполнять восстановительные упражнения без боли. И не на фитнес, Мана лечебная тренировочный процесс, при котором будут учитываться особенности вашего заболевания, чаще всего это формирование неподвижности пораженном сегменте и тренировка у тех мышц которые обеспечит стереотип минимального участия пораженного сегмента в вашей повседневной жизни.

Хотя эти слова нужно писать жирным шрифтом, в каждой истории болезни, и над каждым тренировочным залом.


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> На улице скоро потеплеет, лишним кг с одеждой скинуться, обувь лёгкая и ещё лучше будет, осталось то неделю до весны)


неделю до весны...

Судите о своем здоровье по тому, как вы радуетесь утру и весне. (Люсиль Болл)


Утро у меня как раз тяжелым бывает,но сейчас встаю, корсет натягиваю и бочком,бочком хожу(а не ползаю) Потом выпрямляет.  Надежда и вера присутствует.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Фев 2021)

К Вашим словам про весну:

Доктор, пропишите мне весну.
Внутривенно, курсом в три недели.
Отмените мне прием метелей.
А иначе я совсем усну…
Доктор, пропишите мне ручьи,
Мать-и-мачех желтые таблетки,
Психотерапию вербной ветки,
Солнца благотворные лучи.
Доктор, пропишите мне массаж
Легким ветром, трелью соловьиной,
Радугой над лесом негасимой,
И терапевтический пейзаж.
Доктор, а в аптеке продадут
Мне любовь, без вашего рецепта?
И, для усиления эффекта,
Нежности, хотя бы пять минут.
Доктор, я болею и хандрю,
Я отравлен долгою зимою.
Помогите снова стать собою
И хандру оставить февралю.

Алексей Кусков


----------



## darling (26 Фев 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Нежности, хотя бы пять минут.
> Доктор, я болею и хандрю,
> Я отравлен долгою зимою.
> Помогите снова стать собою
> И хандру оставить февралю.


 💃🌹🌺


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

Liberta написал(а):


> Абсолютно согласна с доктором Ступиным, надо жить и терпеть.
> Я уже как-то писала ранее на этом форуме, что у меня 12 лет назад обнаружили и грыжи и протрузии, за все эти годы я не разу ко врачам не обращалась, хотя были и боли и недомогания, короче позвоночник свой чувствовала всегда. И вот теперь, когда боли стали сильными, и я вынуждена была просидеть на б/л 1,5 месяца, переколоть более 50 уколов, переделать кучу всяких манипуляций, я поняла и убедилась, что все эти годы была права, что жила, работала (пусть иногда через боль) и терпела, а не бегала по поликлиникам и не загружала себе психику.
> Мой позвоночник - это мой крест, никто мне его не вылечит, а уж тем более в районной поликлинике (отдельная тема), поэтому надо карабкаться, приспосабливаться и жить, чтобы не висеть тяжким грузом на руках у близких и родных людей.


Ну позвоночник небудет конечно уже прежним до грыж и протрузий. Но вы уж так прям крест поставили на себе. Мышцы лечаться и восстанавливаються и сами же восстанавливают позвоночник по мере конечно регенерации позвоночника. Не все так просто конечно, но уже и крест неставьте на себе.


----------



## darling (14 Дек 2021)

darling написал(а):


> Судите о своем здоровье по тому, как вы радуетесь утру и весне. (Люсиль Болл)


утро давно не радует. Спала хорошо,более менее не болит и слава Богу.
Лучше не будет,хуже-зависит от меня,моих движений и образа жизни. Моральный настрой многое значит. Ровно,тихо,мирно и ладненько.


----------

